# Atascado al resolver circuitos con fuentes dependientes



## Sefirok (Jul 31, 2008)

Buenas, lo primero presentarme ya que soy nuevo en el foro. Soy estudiante de 1º de Ingeniería de Telecomunicaciones, y me ha quedado una asignatura de Circuitos Electrónicos para Septiembre (entre unas cuantas más... pero bueno).

El problema que tengo es con las fuentes dependientes, y es que aunque bastantes problemas me salen (tengo las soluciones y coinciden) hay otros que no hay manera. Aquí os pongo uno que se me ha atravesado especialmente, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar.

Hay que obtener el equivalente de Thevenin



Las soluciones según lo que tengo aquí son Rth=Rn=3 ohm, Vth=-49 V, In=-49/3 A


Mil gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 31, 2008)

Eso da 
Rth = Rn = 5ohm 
Vth = 21V
Vn = Vth/5 = 4.2A

Pone una imagen de lo que hiciste. Es menos trabajo decir donde esta el error que desarrollarlo "explicado" (cosa que no pienso hacer)

*EDIT:*

Olvidate de lo que anterior, meti el circuito en el simulador y escribi mal una fuente dependiente. Como salia insensible a la resistencia que no le pusiste valor ,pense que era a proposito.
*Esa resistencia sin valor debe ser de 2ohms* para que la solucion sea  -49V y 3ohm. 

Para resolverlo, primero calculas la tension de Thevenin (circuito abierto). Fijate que una fuente dependiente te desaparece porque la corriente Io es cero.

Para la corriente de cortocircuito solamente se podria eliminar una malla reemplazando las R de 3 y 2 ohms por una de 6/5 ohms.

Como siempre preferi el metodo de nudos al de mallas --> la imagen va con las ecuaciones de nudos.


----------



## Sefirok (Jul 31, 2008)

Cierto, se me olvidó la resistencia de 2 ohmios.

Muchas gracias, ya he entendido la solución. La fuente de Io sí que me había dado cuenta y la había quitado, pero luego me había líado al transformar las fuentes y perder el valor de referencia Vo.


----------



## Sefirok (Jul 31, 2008)

Por cierto, ¿me puedes decir que simulador usas? Me podría venir bien para hacer alguna cosilla...

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 31, 2008)

El SwitcherCadIII, lo uso porque me resulta rapido para dibujar y poder trabajar con elementos 'teoricos', como fuentes dependientes de comportamiento arbitrario o directamente con transformadorrmada de Laplace. 
La gran desventaja que tiene es que tiene muy pocos componentes en libreria. Si queres simular algo con componentes comerciales vas a tener que escribir/buscar el modelo e incluirlo en el esquema (son comandos SPICE).

Para no repetirlo: www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-127106.html#127106


----------



## Sefirok (Ago 1, 2008)

Nah, de momento voy sobrado con éste, y es lo que necesitaba, un programa para trabajar con componentes teóricos. De momento con componentes comerciales trabajamos en otras asignaturas pero no me es necesario simular los circuitos ahora mismo.

Saludos


----------

